# Is this an Iverson Drag Stripper?



## sthpawil (Sep 26, 2021)

I have what I believe is a barn find Iverson Drag Stripper, but that is based solely upon the chain guard.

The front wheel had a hub brake, and it has been removed for rebuilding.

Could someone please tell me where the serial number is located on these?

The kid who owned the bike tried to turn it into a chopper, and I have yet to attempt to get the fork extensions off.  I will start digging into this as time allows.

Thank you, Keith


----------



## Robert Troub (Sep 26, 2021)

I think you have a 20" Iverson bike with many different/ added parts.... typically called a "frankenbike"


----------



## stoney (Sep 26, 2021)

I believe an Iverson Dragstripper would have a single top tube. Narrow in the front of the tube and widens as it gets to the back end. That is the only style Dragstripper I have ever seen. But----as my signature says.


----------



## sthpawil (Sep 26, 2021)

Did a little more research, and it looks like this is a 1969 Iverson "Drag Stripper" (two words).





__





						New England Muscle Bicycle
					

The New England Muscle Bicycle Museum, located in Bloomfield, CT includes a collection of 120+ bicycles from the 1960’s and 1970’s.



					www.nemusclebikes.com


----------



## rfeagleye (Sep 26, 2021)

That's a Drag Stripper, nice find!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 26, 2021)

rfeagleye said:


> That's a Drag Stripper, nice find!



I had to laugh; thinking of "New" definitions and terms....
Can't use "that one" anymore.😂


----------



## biker (Sep 26, 2021)

How much for the IVERSON head badge?


----------



## sthpawil (Sep 29, 2021)

Would this have originally been either a 3-speed or 5-speed?  There appears to be witness marks on the top bar where the gear shifter would have been, and the rear forks appear to be slightly pulled in as if the current hub is too narrow.  The current rear hub is a coaster brake BENDIX 70 Made in Mexico.


----------



## jrcarz (Sep 30, 2021)

Yes, you have a 69 Dragstripper nice Find.  Get the Fork extension off. The Hub goes on the front. I will send you pics of mine for reference.


----------



## sthpawil (Oct 1, 2021)

jrcarz said:


> Yes, you have a 69 Dragstripper nice Find.  Get the Fork extension off. The Hub goes on the front. I will send you pics of mine for reference.
> 
> View attachment 1487741
> 
> View attachment 1487742



Very nice - Thank you!  Hopefully I can find some of the missing parts... there are 5 buildings on the old homestead where this bike was found.

Is the rear hub on yours a Bendix?


----------



## jrcarz (Oct 1, 2021)

Not sure if it is a Bendix But I believe it is a 3 speed


----------



## sthpawil (Oct 5, 2021)

jrcarz said:


> Not sure if it is a Bendix But I believe it is a 3 speed



Would you be able to post a few close up pictures of your bike's rear hub from different angles?  I am interested in seeing what the shifting mechanism looks like since the one on my bike is missing.  Thank you, Keith


----------



## jrcarz (Oct 5, 2021)

They are buried right now. I will try to get a couple pics this week.  I thought I saw a 3 speed speed hub for sale on the Bay.


----------



## sthpawil (Oct 25, 2021)

Found the original fenders and hardware, but the seat, sissy bar, gear shifter, and rear wheel have yet to be discovered.  Front fender is nice and straight.  Rear fender needs some straightening.  Front wheel with brake hub is still being worked on.


----------

